# Kogha extreme Schlafsack



## Nikita (5. August 2007)

hey

ich weiß viele wirds nicht treffen, aber an alle, die den Kogha extreme Schlafsack haben:

bin schwer am überlegen, den zu kaufen; allerdings möcht ich gerne wissen, wies in dem Schlafsack so is, wenns mal net so kalt ist - wenns so um die 20 Grad hat- ist es dann zu heiß drinnen oder auch noch angenehm?
man kann zwar nur mit der Unterwäsche drinnen liegen, aber die Zeit, mich bei nem run anzuziehen, hab ich net....und nur so in der Unterhose dastehn...muss i a net....|kopfkrat

also alle die was wissen, bitte auch mich wissen lassen

mfg nikita


----------



## zrako (5. August 2007)

*AW: Kogha extreme Schlafsack*

hab den kogha dreamland (nicht für den winter geeignet)
und in dem ists schon zu warm bei 20°C


----------



## Nikita (5. August 2007)

*AW: Kogha extreme Schlafsack*

stellt sich die Frage, ob die beiden aus dem gleichen Material sind;
der Kogha extreme soll ja atmungsaktiv sein, sodass es auch im Sommer erträglich drinnen sein soll...aber so ganz kann ichs net glauben...


----------



## donlotis (5. August 2007)

*AW: Kogha extreme Schlafsack*

Bei Temperaturen um die 20 Grad braucht man keinen Schlafsack, da reicht eine gute Decke...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## ae71 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Kogha extreme Schlafsack*

hallo nikita, kauf dir den extrem plus, dem kann man mit dem reisverschluß ein teil des futters rausmachen, dann hast du ein herbst/frühling schlafsack und ein sommerschlafsack. was willst du mehr? kostenpunkt ca 80€! ich besitze den nicht aber ein guter bekannter und der ist sehr zufrieden damit, der benutzt ihn sehr oft.
ich selbst habe den anaconda nigt warrior2 und der müsste auch diese temp klasse haben wie dein gewünschter und da ists verdammt warm drin!
grüsse
toni


----------



## Pilkman (6. August 2007)

*AW: Kogha extreme Schlafsack*



donlotis schrieb:


> Bei Temperaturen um die 20 Grad braucht man keinen Schlafsack, da reicht eine gute Decke...



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Für diese sommerlichen Temperaturen habe ich das *Summer Sleep Case Cover* von *Blacklabelbaits*. Atmungsaktiv, mehrlagiges Fleecefutter, gebürstetes Mischgewebe als Oberstoff, schön groß. Wenn es im Spätherbst richtig bitter kalt wird, dann nutze ich das Teil noch als zusätzlichen Überwurf über dem Schlafsack. 

Eine wirklich lohnenswerte Anschaffung! #6


----------



## punkarpfen (6. August 2007)

*AW: Kogha extreme Schlafsack*

Ich schlafe zur zeit auch unter einer Decke. Als günstige Alternative zur der BLB Decke kann ich dir das Anaconda Modell empfehlen. Das gibt es zur Zeit bei Wilkerling für 30 Euro.
Ich habe auch einen 2 in 1 Schlafsack (ähnlich dem Askari Modell), bin aber zu faul das Innenteil auszuzippen.


----------



## Nikita (6. August 2007)

*AW: Kogha extreme Schlafsack*



ae71 schrieb:


> hallo nikita, kauf dir den extrem plus, dem kann man mit dem reisverschluß ein teil des futters rausmachen, dann hast du ein herbst/frühling schlafsack und ein sommerschlafsack. was willst du mehr? kostenpunkt ca 80€! ich besitze den nicht aber ein guter bekannter und der ist sehr zufrieden damit, der benutzt ihn sehr oft.
> ich selbst habe den anaconda nigt warrior2 und der müsste auch diese temp klasse haben wie dein gewünschter und da ists verdammt warm drin!
> grüsse
> toni



ja den hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut!
allerdings steht da nix von nem quick zip Verschluss....weißt du zufällig ob er einen hat?


----------



## StarAngler (7. August 2007)

*AW: Kogha extreme Schlafsack*



Nikita schrieb:


> ... allerdings steht da nix von nem quick zip Verschluss



Wenn du damit einen, z.B. durch einen Klettverschluss realisierten "Notausgang" meinst, negativ. 

Ansonsten relativ empfehlenswertes Gerät, der Extreme plus. Das auskletten des Innenschlafsacks ist wie immer einfach, der Wiedereinbau des wärmenden Teils gestaltet sich recht frickelig.

bis die Tage ... #h


----------



## Nikita (7. August 2007)

*AW: Kogha extreme Schlafsack*

damit mein ich Fluchtreißverschlüsse, damit man, falls mans mal eilig haben sollte, sofort raus aus dem Ding is....hat er sowas?


----------



## StarAngler (8. August 2007)

*AW: Kogha extreme Schlafsack*



StarAngler schrieb:


> ... durch einen Klettverschluss realisierten "Notausgang" meinst, negativ.



ich schrieb´s bereits, nix Fluchtreißverschluss ...

|kopfkrat


----------



## ae71 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Kogha extreme Schlafsack*

@nikita, hier, das was mein kumpel mir geschrieben hat:
 Ja mit dem Schlafsack bin ich immer noch sehr zufrieden, und der Reißverschluß funzt bei mir einwandfrei, außer ich klemme Ihn schon beim zu ziehen ein *kopfklatsch*, aber auch dass läßt sich in Sekunden beheben. Die Neuere Version vom Extrem gefällt mir sogar noch besser (der mit dem beidseitigen RV)und da gehen die RV super leicht.

grüsse
toni


----------

